# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Regras e Funcionamento da área DIY

## Duarte Conceição

Este foi o sub-fórum que me pareceu mais apropriado para a colocação desta questão.

Quais são as regras e principios de funcionamento da área DIY?

A minha questão surge no seguimento do encerramento do seguinte tópico

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=4248

Não vim ao fórum durante um par de horas e foi o suficiente para que ficasse impedido de participar na discussão e continuasse o esclarecimento das minhas dúvidas.

Eu pensava que o espírito do DIY era a partilha de informação e troca de conhecimentos sobre determinados equipamentos construídos pelos membros.

Bem vi que no post é dito e passo a citar :




> iremos abrir um novo post onde poderá ser colocada todas as vossas duvidas e possiveis encomendas


Volto a frisar que nada tenho contra os membros em questão, e não tenho qualquer interesse comercial. 

O que tenho são dúvidas que não posso ver esclarecidas na área correcta...e as quais serão remetidas para um post a criar à posteriori ... 

Alguém me pode esclarecer??

Obrigado
DC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Pelo que sei o Victor Pestana é o responavel para area diy, ele nao sabera as regras?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Duarte,

Também eu fui surpreendido com o encerramento do referido tópico, depois de ter colocado algumas questões técnicas. As respostas estiveram muito longe de satisfazer as minhas dúvidas...

Tal como tu, aguardo o desfecho desta situação.

O que sinto, e desculpem a minha frontalidade, é que os intervenientes não se sentiram confortáveis com as questões colocadas. Penso que se precipitaram ao anunciar o produto (como muito bom aspecto por sinal). Tenho algumas dúvidas sobre a sua efectividade e gostava de perceber até que ponto as coisas foram pensadas. Não dúvido que funcionem, até porque a evidência leva-me a acreditar que sim. Agora, acho que poderiam ainda funcionar melhor!

Tal como o Duarte, não tenho interesses comerciais e louvo toda e qualquer iniciativa deste género, para as quais tenho muita pena de não ter jeito para as por em prática... fico-me pelas ideias!!! :yb665:  

Marcos - a questão não se o Vitor sabe ou não as regras até porque foi concerteza ele a encerrar o tópico. O que está em causa é o esclarecimento da comunidade.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Companheiros

Desde já os meus agradecimentos sobre o vosso interesse à cerca do adamastor, e desde já o meu obrigado a todos os intervenientes no interesse demonstrado.

Sobre a questão da abertura do tópico na area de DIY, tenho a legitimidade de encerrar um post aberto por mim, o adamastor é DIY, e por isso foi colocado na area DIY, vai ser contruido a quem o pretender adquirir, nunca numa base empresarial mas sim numa base de amizade aos amigos mais proximos que o pretendam.

O encerramento do topico deu-se pois houve um pedido de construção de um adamastor e o passado post apenas servia a sua apresentação, não achei eticamente correcto estar a sobrepor os dois topicos.

Vai ser aberto um registo em nome de adamastor, e caso pretendam podem colocar as vossas duvidas no mesmo topico, mas nunca numa base tecnica pormenorizada por motivos obvios.

O meu grande Obrigado pelo interesse demostrado.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Vitor,




> ... mas nunca numa base tecnica pormenorizada por motivos obvios.


Desculpa mas não entendo esta tua afirmação! Não acho nada óbvio não existirem explicações técnicas... 

Salvarguardando as respectivas diferenças, nem tu, nem o teu "Companheiro" são técnicos e nem têm um nome no mercado como uma H&S e Deltec, com larga experiência e anos de pesquisa. Como tal, admito como certo, não terem por trás uma base centifica para desenvolverem este tipo de productos. Desculpa-me a franquesa, mas construir um escumador não é só fazer um tubo em PVC, colocar uma bomba com um rotor bem engendrado e está feito. Quando compro algo, gosto de saber o que compro e ter a certeza que quem o comercializa tem uma base técnica para o fazer. É tão simples como isso. 

Penso que ninguém quer saber segredos e a mim bastar-me-ia que me indicasses qual a base de trabalho (ex - livro do Escobal).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Diogo.

Fica assente a tua opinião.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Diogo.
> 
> Fica assente a tua opinião.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Boas
Penso que sendo um diy e ja que voces os 2 o meteram para todos os companheiros verem era bom ajudares e esclareceres as pessoas, que parece no teu caso  nao tas muito interaçado em ajudar, SEGREDOS, penso que nenhum escumador tem segredos basta ver qq um deles e ver que nao os tem, agora sim muito tempo de pesquisa e testes.....mas agradeçemos na mesma as tuas "fugidas" as questoes para ajudares quem gostaria de tentar fazer um tb. :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> .....mas agradeçemos na mesma as tuas #fugidas" as questoes para ajudares quem gosatria de tentar fazer um tb.


 :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Realmente a resposta do Vitor é muito conclusiva!! Eu não quero que a minha opinião fique resgistada! Gostava apenas que o Fórum fosse esclarecido em dúvidas que não minha opinião são d efacto pertinentes.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Fica assente a tua opinião Marcos.

Obrigado a todos mais uma vez pelo interesse demonstrado no adamastor.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Fica assente a tua opinião Marcos.
> 
> Obrigado a todos mais uma vez pelo interesse demonstrado no adamastor.
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Pestana


Eu por mim falo nao no intereçe do escumador mas sim pelo que podias ensinar a nivel de escumadores, mas pelos vistos ou nao sabes ou nao queres ensinar uma das duas............. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Não me considero minimamente esclarecido, mas também não vou insistir muito mais, pois cada um é livre de esclarecer os outros se bem o entender.

A minha questão, neste post, ao contrário da interpretação do Vítor não tinha a ver com o Escumador Adamastor, mas sim com o funcionamento da própria área DIY. 

Questão essa que vejo respondida da seguinte forma - Eu abro um post e fecho-o quando bem o entender - do qual depreendo que os moderadores da área em questão interrompem as discussões de uma forma arbitrária e livre. Algo que em tempos passados era apelidado por muitos de censura noutros fóruns que costumavam frequentar...

Talvez se não tivessem colocado o post de uma forma tão pouco DIY, porque no fundo, tratam-se apenas de fotografias, as quais não ilustram minimamente o processo do Faça Você Mesmo, ou seja, ninguém pode fazer algo com as fotografias apresentadas, não teriam que ter encerrado o post com a justificação de sobreposição de temas (a meu ver bem concluída).

Admito perfeitamente que não revelem os segredos da concepção, afinal é propriedade vossa.

Desejo-vos toda a sorte no projecto, que em minha opinião não é DIY - Faça Você Mesmo, mas sim como referi no post do Adamastor - DITO - Do it to Others.

Será que é assim tão dificil admitir que o post não se enquadra na secção?

Agora o que me custa a admitir é não serem capazes de me responder a uma questão muito simples ... as regras da secção DIY.

Vou aguardar por alguém mais dentro do assunto das regras do fórum ... talvez me possam elucidar!

Obrigado na mesma.

Cumprimentos
DC

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> =Duarte Conceição]Admito perfeitamente que não revelem os segredos da concepção, afinal é propriedade vossa.
> 
> DC


Sera que é?????? Ja o Sr. Eduardo tem uma foto do diy dele que me parece um escumador igual, afinal o adamastor é copia de algum ou basiado em estudos e envestigaçao do Victor?




> Agora o que me custa a admitir é não serem capazes de me responder a uma questão muito simples ... as regras da secção DIY.


Axo uma falta de respeito o VICTOR ser responsavel pela parte diy e nao responder as duvidas sobre as regras, logo hoje que o Juca nao esta cá....sera que vai fexar este topico tb?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois é! De facto parece que há algo que não está muito bem esclarecido e a meu ver, tal como o Duarte afirma e muito bem, não estamos perante um DIY. De facto e pegando nos exemplos apresentados pelo Rogério (e é apenas um exemplo), aí sim é um DIY porque não só ensina a fazer como ilustra essa mesma concepção. 

Neste caso vejo apenas um aproveitamento do Fórum para promover um produto, que bom ou mau, concerteza dará uns trocos a quem o fez! É engraçado que esta situação é apresentada por um Moderador. Moderador este que em tempos criticou posturas e decisões tomadas noutro Fórum. Tenho a certeza que o Juca irá resolver a situação rapidamente, e aliás até penso que o encerramento do tópico poderá ter já a sua intervenção. Vejo as respostas vagas do Vitor, como uma tentativa de fugir ao assunto, que acredito que tenha a ver com uma intervenção "superior"... será que estou enganado! Talvez não!

Fica aqui mais um episódio triste na aquariofilia em Portugal, onde o aproveiamento do que os outros constroiem fica bem patente.

Quanto aos escumador que o Eduardo construiu e está já a funcionar, o que posso dizer, com conhecimento de causa, é que foi feito segundo regras e calculos matemáticos, tendo como base de trabalho o livro que referi acima. Vou experimentá-lo no meu aquário e tirar as minhas conclusões, mas uma coisa é certa, não foi apresentado no Fórum como um DIY numa secção em que é suposto haver participação isenta e com o intuito de ensinar e ajudar o próximo. Como é óbvio este escumador será comercializado (caso funcione e prove a sua fiabilidade) e por isso foi enquadrado no ambiente do próprio lojista, com nome registado e com conhecimentos para o produzir (adimitindo até que não tem a perfeição do Adamastor).

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Vou aguardar por alguém mais dentro do assunto das regras do fórum ... talvez me possam elucidar!
> 
> Obrigado na mesma.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> DC


Duarte depois de uma busca sem obrigaçao as regras sao simples

A todos os membros.

Devido ao crescente numero de novos membros e consequentemente novos topicos nesta area, a moderação DIY vai instituir a partir de hoje novas regras sobre administração de ficheiros, artigos e projectos.

Desta forma, todos os artigos que sejam retirados de locais públicos, a sua designação de origem terá de ser obrigatoriamente mencionada com o intuito de respeitar e os direitos de autor dos projectos e artigos em questão seja em formato electronico seja em publicações de revistas.

Assim sendo, peço-vos que tentem alterar e colocar a localização de origem dos artigos alojados no nosso forum.

Este regra aplica-se apenas a projectos não desenvolvidos e não alojados no reefforum.net.

Brevemente irá ser instituído um novo processo de reconhecimento de projectos DIYs, ou seja, "patente reefforum" afim que todos os autores possam ser reconhecidos pelo seu espírito criativo e empreendedor.

Melhores cumprimentos;

O Moderador DIY

----------


## João M Monteiro

Hesitei um pouco em responder neste tópico, mas a afirmação do Duarte quanto aos moderadores poderem fechar tópicos de forma arbitrária e livre, também acaba por me tocar - enquanto moderador, naturalmente - pelo que vou dar a minha opinião.

1. Penso que a questão inicial do Duarte é pertinente. Independentemente de quais sejam as regras oficiais da secção DIY, pessoalmente considero que a mesma serve para apresentar o que se fez e como se fez, para que outros também possam fazer. É a minha convicção sobre "o que devem ser" as áreas não comerciais: aprendizagem mútua;

2. Considero que o Vitor Pestana não colocou o seu post enquanto moderador da área, mas apenas enquanto co-autor daquele modelo de escumadores. É a minha convicção, aliás já esclarecida pelas palavras do próprio; 

Entendo, porém, que sendo um artigo também para venda, haveria eventualmente outro sub-forum para o divulgar, ou o post poderia ter sido  colocado pelo outro autor do escumador, para que não pudessem ser confundidas por 3ºs as suas posições de co-autor e de moderador;

3. Enquanto criador do post, o Vitor Pestana pode encerrá-lo. Neste forum os moderadores não fecham tópicos de forma arbitrária. Isso pura e simplesmente não acontece. E se algum dia acontecesse, eu deixaria imediatamente de ser moderador.

4. Que fique claro que pretendo com este post encerrar qualquer polémica e não alimentá-la. Mas quando é posta a causa em condição de moderador, enquanto tal, eu não posso ficar calado.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Concordo totalmente com as tuas palavras e postura, e gostaria de realçar o facto de um Moderador do Reefforum ter colocado um post sobre algo (DIY - sem o ser na sua essencia), que é manifestamente comercial, aproveitando assim, os recursos do Fórum, para proveito próprio.

A maior parte das pessoas está sempre pronta a criticar, mas quando algo corre mal, poucos são aqueles que assumem o erro, e o Vitor não teve, na minha modesta opinião de frequentador e ex-administrador de um Fórum, a postura correcta. Infelizmente custa admitir.

Como é óbvio o Vitor não deve nada a ninguém, nem tem qualquer obrigação de comentar seja o que for sobre os escumadores, mas como Moderador deveria ter um pouco mais de cuidado.

Se não querem explicar como fizeram o escumador, são livres de o fazerem, mas então não o coloquem como um DIY. Façam-no nos comerciais, onde de facto, se vendem coisas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Monteiro.

Pela esta tua resposta "Neste forum os moderadores não fecham tópicos de forma arbitrária. Isso pura e simplesmente não acontece. E se algum dia acontecesse, eu deixaria imediatamente de ser moderador."

A mim já foi me fechado um topico  "Como fazer um reactor de Kalk" e também já me modificaram varias respostas que eu dei tirando palavras para essa mesma resposta ter outro sentido e ainda fotos me foram apagadas.
Isto tudo me aconteceu na secção de DIY.

PORQUÊ e QUEM FOI ,ninguem sabe  ???

O resto de que se fala aqui neste topico ,penso que a questão do Duarte foi bem colocada tem todo o meu apoio. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá pessoal

perdoem-me a minha modesta opinião pois disto percebo pouco ou nada. No entanto, como homem, penso que há aqui um choque muito grande de interesses que em nada valorizam o Forum. Penso também, como bem diz o Duarte, que esta àrea deveria ser uma àrea onde pessoas com pouco jeito,como eu, para o DIY, pudessem ver atravéz de imagens como a coisa é feita. No entanto cada um é senhor dos seus actos e embora não conheça o Vitor, penso por tudo que tenho lido, não será uma pessoa com outras intenções que não sejam ajudar o pessoal portanto não se alimentem guerras onde as mesmas não existem.
é claro que há questões técnicas como cita o Ricardo e essas deveriam ser levadas em conta pois um futuro comprador (por ex. eu) gostaria de saber as especificações e caracteristicas do produto penso eu de que........

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá João,
> 
> Se não querem explicar como fizeram o escumador, são livres de o fazerem, mas então não o coloquem como um DIY. Façam-no nos comerciais, onde de facto, se vendem coisas.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Penso que o problema começou ai....quando o victor parece que flurio muito o adamastor com grande vaidade em testes e mais experiencias de laboratorio de 6 meses, "puro markting no meu ponto de vista"   e depois quando alguns membros podiam aprender alguma coisa com isso ele simplesmente nao disse nada nem justificou as afirmaçoes que disse.... :Whistle:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá companheiros.

Apenas como mero observador estou a gostar de ver o reboliço que o adamastor está a dar... por alguma razão será... vi inumeros escumadores DIY e nenhum gerou esta confusão.

Este é apenas mais um.

Por favor estejam à vontade para continuar.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Victor
Vesse o respeito que tu tens perante as pessoas e as respostas que das, simplemnete tas a gozar com as pessoas e nao te das ao trabalho de responder, espero que tenhas sorte com o teu adamastor e que as pessoas depois nao se venha arrepender pela compra que fizerem,porque o barato as vezes sai caro.Boa sorte

Ps. Nao te esqueças que es Moderador no forum e tas dar ma imagem como tal

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Apenas como mero observador estou a gostar de ver o reboliço que o adamastor está a dar... por alguma razão será... vi inumeros escumadores DIY e nenhum gerou esta confusão.
> 
> Este é apenas mais um.
> 
> Por favor estejam à vontade para continuar.


Que bela resposta!! Triste por sinal!  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  Não te esqueças quem e como criticaste alguns membros no passado...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Amigos,

pelo que vi, o Vitor tem razão relativamente ao fecho do tópico que foi iniciado por ele. Por outro lado, a falta de resposta ao Duarte dá a entender que o moderador do DIY não conhece as regras do forum que modera! Já parece que os "Cargos" no RF são atribuidos tal qual o governo nomeia os seus assessores...através da "Vitamina C".

Ser moderador (caso não saibam) é conhecer os pontos principais do assunto que se modera, e NUNCA tomar partido de quaisquer partes.




> Considero que o Vitor Pestana não colocou o seu post enquanto moderador da área, mas apenas enquanto co-autor daquele modelo de escumadores


Gostaria de relembrar que a palavra que aparece por cima do AVATAR é "Moderador", e não "Membro", pelo que a pessoa nessa posição deve ter atitudes coincidentes. 

Um obrigado a todos

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Em virtude da evolução dos acontecimentos e do mau estar que a apresentação do Adamastor esta a causar a alguns membros deste Forum, sinto-me na obrigação de dar uma resposta as pessoas em questão.

1- O facto da apresentação do equipamento ter sido feita na Área dos DIY poderá não ter sido a mais correcta. Mas também não me parece que tenha sido isso que causou tanto mau estar a alguns membros.

2- O facto deste equipamento ser para possível venda, devem compreender que não se pode estar a entrar em detalhes de concepção. Principalmente no que diz respeito ao rotor de agulhas, peça indispensável para o bom funcionamento dum escumador e que tem sido alvo de inúmeras tentativas de fabrico caseiro, maioria delas falhadas. Também muitos tem tentado o fabrico caseiro deste tipo de escumadores sem sucesso, não só por questões técnicas como de viabilidade económica. Outros ainda chegaram atrasados.

Assim sendo é natural que muitos se sintam frustados pelo facto de alguém o ter conseguido.

As questões e dúvidas sobre o equipamento serão fornecidas a quem as solicitar, ficando-se é claro por pormenores de funcionamento, características técnicas e preços para quem estiver interessado na sua aquisição.
Como sabem nem as marcas de renome fornecem esse tipo de esclarecimentos.


3- Outra questão prende-se com o facto de se utilizar o Forum com fins lucrativos. Quem faz este tipo de acusação deve ter mais cuidado com o que diz, pois vender Corais e Frags também é negócio, ainda mais á velocidade que algumas *quintas* de corais os produzem, pois só uma quinta de corais tem capacidade para fornecer corais a velocidade que alguns membros deste Forum os vendem.
Por mim  não me faz diferença porque felizmente tenho dinheiro para manter o meu passatempo preferido sem ter de andar a enganar seja quem for.

4- Quando alguém esta a acusar o Vitor desta maneira, já deve ter esquecido o contributo que ele já deu a este Forum e não só no que diz respeito aos DIY. Enfim memórias mais fracas.
Ninguém por ventura terá pensado que uma pessoa ás vezes fica cansada com tanto ataque, traições, inveja (coisa feia) e um não sei mais de más intenções.

5- No que me diz respeito a questões técnicas colocados pelo Diogo, posso dizer que as questões dos cálculos matemáticos e da investigação, não são de simples acesso, também não podes fazer afirmações de que não as fizemos, primeiro porque não sabes nada a meu respeito, logo não sabes se eu as sei fazer ou não e de qualquer maneira nunca te forneceria esse tipo de dados.
Podes sempre ir perguntar á Redfish, pois pelo aspecto do equipamento acho que vais ficar na mesma.

6- Também eu estou a cometer um erro por estar a falar em assuntos que não tem a ver com a gestão das regras de funcionamento do Forum, mas infim quem não erra que atire a primeira pedra.

7- Gostava que isto não estivesse a acontecer, primeiro porque estamos a privar alguns elementos deste Forum da possibilidade de terem um bom escumador por um preço acessível, segundo por se estar a “queimar” pessoas que muito tem feito pelo Forum.

Se puder fazer uns escumadores por preços perto dos de custo muito bem senão fiquem lá com as vossas guerras.
Fiquem bem com a vossa consciência.

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caro Carlos Dias,

Como dono e gerente da Redfish, e uma vez que o nosso nome foi posto em questão, cabe-me pedir um favor e prestar um esclarecimento.

O pedido é que o nome da Redfish, ou o meu, não volte a ser chamado a este tópico sobre a que pretexto for pois em nada temos a ver com esta situação.

O esclarecimento é o seguinte:

Quanto ao vir perguntar à Redfish seja o que for, sempre foi e sempre será política desta casa prestar todos os esclarecimentos necessários à evolução da aquariofilia em Portugal, e várias pessoas podem atestar isso mesmo!!!

Quanto ao escumador da Redfish, não é de todo correcto avaliar o que quer que seja pelo aspecto, seja um escumador seja o que for. É perconceituoso e incorrecto.

Os escumadores da Redfish serão comercializados para consumo interno e para servir os seus clientes, os seus dimensionamentos serão sempre em função da necessidade do cliente e cada um que queira está convidado a vir ajudar-me a faze-los, seja para aprender ou para me ensinar. As regras de operação dos mesmos são baseados nos cálculos apresentados no livro "Aquatic Systems Engineering" de P.R. Escobal, e o respectivo livro encontra-se na "biblioteca" da Redfish e pode ser consultado por qualquer pessoa que assim o requeira.

Desejo a melhor das sortes ao vosso projecto sobre o qual não vou tecer qualquer comentário pelos motivos óbvios. Esse tipo de iniciativas são cada vez mais necessárias e são elas que dinamizam a aquariofilia nacional, porque se ela for cada vez mais barata cada vez mais pessoas irão aderir, e nessa altura cá estamos para vos ajudar a fazer os vossos equipamentos, aquários, vender acessórios, comidas, animais e tudo o resto que as lojas continuarão a fazer independentemente de quantos escumadores DIY sejam feitos, ou aquários.

A mim só me parece uma coisa, como remate e espero não ter ofendido ninguém pois tal não foi a minha intenção, mais antes o tentar arrefecer os animos, quantos mais DIY aparecerem, ou DITO como já foi dito, desde que seja PORTUGUÊS é bem vindo que é menos $$$$ nosso que vai lá para fora e nestas coisas eu sou sempre muito nacionalista (só nestas bem entendido)!!

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

P.S. Não se zanguem pois a vida é muito curta!!!

----------


## Carlos Dias

OK

Tudo bem mas continuamos na mesma porquê esta implicância com o Adamastor.

Não é por nada mas é que entraste logo a matar.

Se quizeres saber se funciona se dá para os litros que dizemos podes sempre encomendar um. 

Quanto ao rotor de agulhas concordo que não é essencial, mas também sabes que é das primeiras perguntas que se faz quando se pensa adquirir um escumador.

Os escumadores com bombas de rotor centrifugo não necessitam de rotor de agulhas, não só por ser uma bomba de deslocamento não positivo mas porque não existem quebras de rendimento tão significativas, como nas bombas de impelidor de pás rectas.
Como podes verificar até que percebo um pouquinho de bombas e equipamentos para Aquarifilia e Aquacultura, além disso já prestei serviço no Aq. Vasco da Gama.

Por mim acabo aqui esta discussão sem razão nem nexo, que nunca deveria ter começado.

Boa sorte para a tua colaboração no escumador da Redfish e que tenham o mesmo sucesso nos resultados que nós tivemos.

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caros Amigos,

Já agora aqui ficam aqui as estimativas para o protótipo que está a trabalhar na "sump" dos corais duros:

Ora considerando que o sistema tem 850 litros de água, e que o escumador tem um caudal de 6.000 l/h (está a ser fornecido por duas NewJet 3000 da Aquarium Systems com venturi à entrada da bomba), a totalidade da água do aquário passa toda pelo escumador 1,8 vezes a cada 24 horas. O que me parece ser sufiente tendo em conta a carga orgânica existente no sistema.

Existem claro alguns factores tais como a taxa de bombardeamento, que conta o número de vezes que o ar atinge directamente uma molecula de água, que ainda estou a estudar e que me são dificeis/impossiveis de medir sem um caro fluximetro de ar (acho que é assim que se chama).

Outra forma é através do diametro do tubo X altura do mesmo X o número de bolhas de ar X caudal!!!!! Mas isso é ainda mais dificil de saber pois precisavamos de saber ao certo o tamanho das bolhas provocadas pelo venturi.

Resumindo, fiz algumas contas, segui algum conhecimento empirico e utilizei uma tabela simplificada  :Coradoeolhos:  já pensada pelo autor do livro (que ganhou $$$ com isso quando eu comprei o livro) e poupou-me algum tempo para poder fazer outras coisas pois ando com excesso de trabalho.

Vamos aliviar a pressão! A selecção até ganhou!!!

Cmpts,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá carlos,




> Tudo bem mas continuamos na mesma porquê esta implicância com o Adamastor
> 
> Não é por nada mas é que entraste logo a matar..


Desculpa Carlos mas não me parece que assim seja, não só não entrei a matar como não qualquer implicância nem contigo nem com o Vitor e muito menos com o Adamastor. 

Se uma pergunta minha Vos incomoda, eu tenho pena mas vou continuar a fazê-las, sem segundas intenções e apenas porque gosto de ser esclarecido, nada mais.

Já agora aqui fica a minha primeira intervenção:




> Olá,
> 
> De facto estão com muito bom aspecto. Os meus parabéns.
> Queria perguntar-Vos como calcularam o tamanho dos escumadores em relação à sua capacidade/litragem de água? Faço esta pergunta porque, partindo do principio que o Adamastor 1000 será para 1000 litros de água, parece-me muito pequeno!
> 
> Fica a questão, mas acima de tudo os meus parabéns pelo Vosso projecto.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Não me parece que tenha sido a matar! Apenas levantei uma questão, na minha opinião honesta e desprovida de segundas intenções. De qualquer forma já estou habituado




> Se quizeres saber se funciona se dá para os litros que dizemos podes sempre encomendar um.


Vamos ver... vamos ver! O melhor seria mesmo eu testá-lo... o que dizes??!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  




> Como podes verificar até que percebo um pouquinho de bombas e equipamentos para Aquarifilia e Aquacultura, além disso já prestei serviço no Aq. Vasco da Gama.


Nunca puz em causa os Vossos conhecimentos, apenas as Vossas respostas não foram de acordo com as minhas expectativas.





> Por mim acabo aqui esta discussão sem razão nem nexo, que nunca deveria ter começado.


Ainda não comecei a discutir!!!! Aliás, na minha opinião uma discussão é saudável, desde que os intervenientes saibam estar à altura dela. É pena que por vezes a escrita seja tão ingrata. Quem sabe um dia não nos encontramos... mas desde já te digo que não quero violências!!! É que não me parece que sejas da minha categoria de peso!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  




> Boa sorte para a tua colaboração no escumador da Redfish e que tenham o mesmo sucesso nos resultados que nós tivemos.


A minha colaboração com a Redfish é apenas de Compra e Venda... eles vendem e eu compro!!! Tudo o resto vem, quem sabe da minha experiência e porque acreditam que consigo ser desinteressado. Este é apenas mais um teste que vou fazer de muitos que já fiz seja para a Redfish, seja para outras entidades.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Oi Monteiro.
> 
> Pela esta tua resposta "Neste forum os moderadores não fecham tópicos de forma arbitrária. Isso pura e simplesmente não acontece. E se algum dia acontecesse, eu deixaria imediatamente de ser moderador."
> 
> A mim já foi me fechado um topico  "Como fazer um reactor de Kalk" e também já me modificaram varias respostas que eu dei tirando palavras para essa mesma resposta ter outro sentido e ainda fotos me foram apagadas.
> Isto tudo me aconteceu na secção de DIY.
> 
> PORQUÊ e QUEM FOI ,ninguem sabe  ???
> 
> ...


- Trata-se de uma acusação grave q tem de ser esclarecida o mais rapidamente possivel pelos responsaveis do forum.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Caros Amigos,
> 
> ....
> 
> Vamos aliviar a pressão! A selecção até ganhou!!!
> 
> Cmpts,
> 
> Eduardo Telles Santos


Boas... 

Caros Amigos (como diz o Eduardo)... 

Não vale a pena, alimentar ou desenvolver guerras, acho que se os membros se unissem em vez de se dividirem a tentar ganhar mais uns trocos... a coisa ia lá... estamos a falar de trocos... porquê dar importância a coisas que não a têm? Enfim, hoje ganham uns, amanhã outros e a coisa dá para todos... 

Resumindo e concluindo, este tópico de inicio ao fim, não serviu para tirar nenhuma conclusão, apenas para criar e alimentar desavenças que não deveriam existir, para chamar pessoas para o assunto que nada tinham em relação ao tópico (e que no meu entender e provavelmente no delas não se devem meter em guerras) e para criar mau estar no fórum aos membros que nele participam (é prova disso o post de 2 ou 3 membros)...

Não se guerreiem, de nada vos vale, a vida é curta e temos de a aproveitar! Mas mais uma vez... A selecção até ganhou!!! Viva Portugal, viva o Reefforum e viva a boa vontade entre os membros e participantes!

----------


## Duarte Conceição

No que isto foi dar ... poderia ter sido perfeitamente evitado se existisse uma resposta simples à minha questão inicial.

Se lerem com atenção o meu post inicial é única e exclusivamente relativo a uma dúvida sobre as regras de funcionamento da área DIY e sobre a política de encerramento de tópicos.

Relembro novamente que coloquei este post apenas porque fui impedido de participar numa discussão na qual estava interessado. A qual terei algum interesse em continuar no futuro post conforme referido anteriormente.

A minha postura sempre foi de boa fé apoiando e congratulando a iniciativa.

Há quem de direito (entenda-se com responsabilidades acrescidas no fórum) tenha entendido a minha questão e há quem de direito a tenha simplesmente ignorado denotando uma boa dose de falta de educação. 

Se calhar estou a ser precepitado e não é uma questão de educação, mas sim de falta de conhecimentos para responder à minha simples pergunta. 

Não querendo particularizar a questão vou apenas citar o João Monteiro




> 3. Enquanto criador do post, o Vitor Pestana pode encerrá-lo. Neste forum os moderadores não fecham tópicos de forma arbitrária. Isso pura e simplesmente não acontece. E se algum dia acontecesse, eu deixaria imediatamente de ser moderador.


João de facto  palavra arbitrária poderá não ter sido a melhor escolha para definir problema. Agora é lamentável quanto a mim enquanto membro deste fórum ter sido impedido de participar numa discussão para a qual tinha algumas curiosidades a esclarecer e não haver sequer um pingo de humildade em admitir que o post foi afinal mal colocado ... e foi precisamente por ter sido mal colocado que foi encerrado admito eu ...

Por mim este post é que pode ser de facto encerrado ...

Não tenho qualquer prurido em aceitar uma explicação sobre a minha questão inicial por MP.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Uns são Adamastores, outros Sumpech's, outros ainda simplesmente DIY.

Condesso que o forum não tem nada com isso, mas hoje mesmo, dia do meu aniverssário, e curiosamente morte da minha avó, como fácilmente se imagina cabeça para aquarios, forum e outros, não houve. Agua já eu tive a mais na minha cabeça.

Chegar a casa e observar tópicos tão didácticos é coisa que em nada me ajuda a passar o fim de dia. Mas..enfim..isso são só problemas meus.

A minha intrevenção neste tópico vai só no sentido de informar os membros que o nosso companheiro Vitor Pestana deixou de ser moderador da Área de DIY por uma questão de incompatibilidade. Passando a ser nosso colaborador, quer em todas as áreas (como o tem feito até aqui) quer em especial na área de DIY, área sobre a aqual indescutivelmente, tem feito ao longo dos tempos, um trabalho desinteressado e gratuito em torno da nossa comunidade (coisa rara de se poder ver).

Nunca gostei de impor regras a ninguem.

Gosto de pessoas com iniciativas e com capacidade de decisão. Se fosse eu a resolver as coisas, poderia muitas das vezes as ter resolvido de doutra maneira. Se fosse outra pessoa, certamente que as resolveria de outra. Uma coisa é certa. O vitor assumiu iniciativas e resolveu o que tinha para resolver.

É facil para todos nós criticarmos, no entanto não podemos esquecer o quanto se torna dificil resolver questões.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Duarte, como criador deste post podes fechar o post quando assim o bem entenderes.
Este post infelizmente tomou proporções descabidas para o que se estava a discutir. 

António

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Condesso que o forum não tem nada com isso, mas hoje mesmo, dia do meu aniverssário, e curiosamente morte da minha avó...



Boas... 

Peço desculpa (já está a tornar-se hábito) o off topic,

Júlio, antes de mais quero dizer que lamento imenso e dou-te os meus pêsames pela tua perda... 

Agora em relação às proporções realmente, não havia necessidade!!!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Em primeiro lugar os meus sentimentos porque nestas alturas não se dão parabéns.




> Nunca gostei de impor regras a ninguem.


Depois desta tua frase apenas posso dizer que isto é uma anedota!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá companheiros
> 
> morte da minha avó,


Nosso pessames Juca, nesta hora de dor companheiro do forum tb se encontram ao teu lado, que a sua alma descance em PAZ.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> "Citação:
> Colocada por Rogerio Miguel Gomes
> Oi Monteiro.
> 
> Pela esta tua resposta "Neste forum os moderadores não fecham tópicos de forma arbitrária. Isso pura e simplesmente não acontece. E se algum dia acontecesse, eu deixaria imediatamente de ser moderador."
> 
> A mim já foi me fechado um topico "Como fazer um reactor de Kalk" e também já me modificaram varias respostas que eu dei tirando palavras para essa mesma resposta ter outro sentido e ainda fotos me foram apagadas.
> Isto tudo me aconteceu na secção de DIY.
> 
> ...






> - Trata-se de uma acusação grave q tem de ser esclarecida o mais rapidamente possivel pelos responsaveis do forum.


Volto a este tópico apenas para esclarecer (designadamente o Rogério) que, segundo apurei, as fotografias em causa tiveram que ser retiradas atentos os riscos para o RF, por questões de direitos de autor. Pela mesma razão foram prontamente difundidas certas regras relativas à difusão de imagens de equipamentos DIY que, salvo erro, o Marcos Cavaleiro já reproduziu neste mesmo post. Existiu, por isso, uma justificação (legal) para o efeito.
Não tomei conhecimento de que o tópico tenha sido fechado (ao que julgo saber está activo) ou que tenha havido palavras truncadas.

Penso e espero que esta questão se possa encerrar aqui.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Juca,
neste controverso dia, só......Um abraço.
as discussões que se lixem

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Uns são Adamastores, outros Sumpech's, outros ainda simplesmente DIY.


Gostava de saber o porquê da sumptech ter sido chamada para esta confusão.

Juca, os meus pêsames.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Uns são Adamastores, outros Sumpech's, outros ainda simplesmente DIY.


 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   Sempre pensei que a sumpech´s era uma marca e nao um DIY sera que estou enganado juca?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Desculpa-me Pedro a frontalidade mas acho que não vale apena bater mais no ceguinho. Pelo que me foi dado a interpretar o Vitor é agora um ex-moderador e isto deveu-se ao facto de ter enveredado por uma vertente comercial e não apenas por amor à camisola, como será o mote que o Juca quer e sempre quis transmitir no Fórum. Sei que a maior parte das vezes a forma como o fez, e este é mais um exemplo, não foi a melhor. Sei que na maior parte dos casos sou eu mesmo que levanto os problemas, mas também tenho a noção que não vale apena entrarmos de novo na novela Sumptech. Concordo contigo, que a Sumptech não devia ter sido chamada ao barulho, mas recorda-te que também a Redfish o foi, sem justificação.

Quanto a ti Marcos, acho que devias pensar um pouco mais antes de escreveres, pois a maior parte dos teus posts são apenas pura instigação à confusão... Gostas tanto disto como eu!!!! Uma bela confusão anima-te o dia... :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Eu estou esclarecido... os criadores do Admastor não querem partilhar a sua "ciência" com todos, e de facto estão no direito de o fazerem. O que estava mal foi corrigido, por isso podemos inventar um anova novela porque nesta já todos casaram e tiveram filhos...!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá,
> 
> Quanto a ti Marcos, acho que devias pensar um pouco mais antes de escreveres, pois a maior parte dos teus posts são apenas pura instigação à confusão... Gostas tanto disto como eu!!!! Uma bela confusão anima-te o dia...  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Que ma lingua que tu és Diogo  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  andas a aprender cmg é? Longue disso como muitos gosto de aprender e que me esclareçam as minhas duvidas so isso. :yb665:   :yb665:

----------

